# Spitfire Strings Comparison (Spitfire Studio Strings)



## victorkws (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I just bought Spitfire Studio Strings not long ago, and I thought it would be great to do a quick comparison with the other Spitfire Strings libraries. 

*Legatos*


*Shorts*


----------



## MatteoCarlito (Feb 1, 2019)

beautiful comparison (and beautiful music!) seems to me that chamber and symphonic are the winners, am i wrong?


----------



## rhye (Feb 1, 2019)

Great comparison! Interestingly enough, chamber was my least favorite. What did you do for mixing?


----------



## bigisland (Feb 2, 2019)

Interesting. They all have qualities for sure. Isn't the Symphonic Strings the old BML line of libraries repackaged? Or did I get this wrong?


----------



## Mrted (Feb 2, 2019)

May I ask you the midifiles for me to study Hermann's Music and Orchestration and how you produced it on a DAW ? thanks a lot !


----------



## gussunkri (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you! This is really helpful.


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 2, 2019)

super comparison. Hats off!


----------



## rottoy (Feb 2, 2019)

I really don't understand why the natural attacks of the shorts aren't kept in these libraries.
I'm always disturbed by the cut off attacks. Other than that, it sounds good!


----------



## Karma (Feb 2, 2019)

bigisland said:


> Interesting. They all have qualities for sure. Isn't the Symphonic Strings the old BML line of libraries repackaged? Or did I get this wrong?


Yes, that's right:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-mural-rip-press-release/


----------



## Gerbil (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm suprised to find that I enjoyed the concentrated sound of the studio strings the most. I'd probably change the mics a bit and add a touch of verb. Best solution might be to have them up front and use the symphonic strings as a pseudo verb.


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 2, 2019)

This is great. Very helpful!! I think they all have their own place where they shine. I guess I have to buy all!


----------



## Tice (Feb 2, 2019)

That solo strings violin has such heavy vibrato. I hope you can control that manually?


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 2, 2019)

Tice said:


> That solo strings violin has such heavy vibrato. I hope you can control that manually?


Agree, that's the only one in the comparison that I didn't care for but without owning it or watching a more-dedicated walkthrough I can't be sure of that assessment. I do like Chamber Strings though.


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 2, 2019)

I think if studio strings would have better 1st violins legato it would be a killer library.

In my new template I dont have the legatos on 1st violins even loaded, but sustain instead - what a shame.


----------



## victorkws (Feb 2, 2019)

rhye said:


> Great comparison! Interestingly enough, chamber was my least favorite. What did you do for mixing?


Just a slight EQ and reverbs.



Mrted said:


> May I ask you the midifiles for me to study Hermann's Music and Orchestration and how you produced it on a DAW ? thanks a lot !


Yes! I have also included the links in the description box. Here you go, 
Legatos https://gumroad.com/l/GNnVc
Shorts https://gum.co/qTeeh



Tice said:


> That solo strings violin has such heavy vibrato. I hope you can control that manually?


You can manually control the vibrato but I always find it is either too much vibrato or no vibrato at all. Sacconi Strings has a much smoother transition in their vibratos.


----------



## ism (Feb 2, 2019)

Tice said:


> That solo strings violin has such heavy vibrato. I hope you can control that manually?



Yes, there's a lot of discussion on the vibrato on various threads around here. And to get the best results from this library you really need to ride the vibrato. 

It's only on/off at the moment, except for

- all instruments have the progressive in the longs
- the first violin legato has a very nice option for progressive vibrato
- and it also has a very clear (though processor intensive) time machine mechanism to increase the vibrato.

That said, I really like this piece even as it is. With another pass to add variate and nuance via the vibrato, it could really be brilliant. 

@victorkws - Happy to have to go at adding vibrato nuances myself , in the event that you're up for sharing the midi/logic file.


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 2, 2019)

I was all set to pull the trigger on the Chamber Strings but now I'm really liking the Studio Strings on the shorts. Anybody have both Chamber and Studio? I have some good reverbs if I need to add to the Studio Strings. Just wondering about strengths and weakness of one vs the other.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for this
Still love the sound of Sable/SCS


----------



## CT (Feb 2, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> I was all set to pull the trigger on the Chamber Strings but now I'm really liking the Studio Strings on the shorts. Anybody have both Chamber and Studio? I have some good reverbs if I need to add to the Studio Strings. Just wondering about strengths and weakness of one vs the other.



I don't have Chamber Strings, but I do have Studio Strings.

I think it's got tons of potential, but you almost definitely will want the Professional version; same for the brass. The one mic you get in the basic, Tree 1, doesn't really provide the sound I'm after. It has a little more room in it than I'd like for most purposes, and if you're buying these libraries for the flexibility they offer, you'll probably feel the same way. I know some people were skeptical about needing more mic positions in Air 1 than in the Hall, but they really are all different and useful, going by the Herrmann Toolkit.

I can't wait to upgrade and get the Outriggers. The additional instruments in the brass and the divisi functionality with the strings are obviously enticing, too.


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 2, 2019)

miket said:


> I don't have Chamber Strings, but I do have Studio Strings.
> 
> I think it's got tons of potential, but you almost definitely will want the Professional version; same for the brass. The one mic you get in the basic, Tree 1, doesn't really provide the sound I'm after. It has a little more room in it than I'd like for most purposes, and if you're buying these libraries for the flexibility they offer, you'll probably feel the same way. I know some people were skeptical about needing more mic positions in Air 1 than in the Hall, but they really are all different and useful, going by the Herrmann Toolkit.
> 
> I can't wait to upgrade and get the Outriggers. The additional instruments in the brass and the divisi functionality with the strings are obviously enticing, too.


Thanks for your input Miket. I just watched a video with Studio Strings Pro and it does sound great. Certainly much drier than Chamber Strings Pro. I can see having both these libraries but I also have the Cinematic Studio String Series as well as the CSS Solo library so I definitely want something drier and with less baked in vibrato.


----------



## CT (Feb 2, 2019)

The non-vibrato in Studio Strings is very nice, but I'm not sure if the vibrato slider is a true crossfade, or just an on/off. I know that's a big deal for some people.


----------



## gussunkri (Feb 2, 2019)

I knew SCS was great, but this comparison really highlights how good the studio strings are as well. Interesting...


----------



## dexterjettser (Feb 2, 2019)

One of the best comparisons I've heard. Not sure why I had low expectations for the studio strings, but I actually really like the tone-will have to add that to my list. I've had my eye on the solo strings for a while now, but after this video I'm second guessing myself.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 2, 2019)

dexterjettser said:


> One of the best comparisons I've heard. Not sure why I had low expectations for the studio strings, but I actually really like the tone-will have to add that to my list. I've had my eye on the solo strings for a while now, but after this video I'm second guessing myself.


I think the solo strings are lovely giving spot solos in a larger ensemble where the vibrato both makes contextual sense and movements across the nonvib/bib boundary can be masked by the other players. The vibrato can also be better controlled than in these examples, but the vibrato is the biggest hurdle to using these instruments effectively.


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 3, 2019)

After watching Cory Pelizzari's video on Spitfire Studio Strings I've decided on purchasing the Pro version and putting Chamber Strings Pro on the back burner. I love the overall sound Studio Strings on all instruments. I so appreciate this website and all who contribute so generously!!


----------



## Denkii (May 24, 2019)

Coming from CSS and CSSS, I'm looking at SCS and SStS at the moment. After watching this comparison and Cory's overview of SStS I really fell in love with SStS, even though everyone seems to be raving about SCS.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (May 24, 2019)

SCS and SStS are both pretty great in my experience. One big advantage SCS has is lots of legato articulations (con sord, sul g, tremolo, flautando, sul pont, some of which also have portamento) as well as faster legatos for runs and such, whereas SStS only has legato for the standard artic, with fingered and portamento modes.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 24, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Coming from CSS and CSSS, I'm looking at SCS and SStS at the moment. After watching this comparison and Cory's overview of SStS I really fell in love with SStS, even though everyone seems to be raving about SCS.



I bought SStS core as a direct result of watching Cory's video. I own a few string libraries, and I really like this one, it has a very nice sound....and also sounds great with a bit of your favourite reverb. I wouldn't use it as my main string library, but it certainly has is place.


----------



## Sean (May 24, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Coming from CSS and CSSS, I'm looking at SCS and SStS at the moment. After watching this comparison and Cory's overview of SStS I really fell in love with SStS, even though everyone seems to be raving about SCS.


I own both CSS and SStS. I think SStS complements CSS nicely but CSS is still my go-to. I would say it's more versatile.


----------



## jaketanner (May 24, 2019)

ism said:


> It's only on/off at the moment



The Virtuoso violin legato patch has progressive vibrato. Niente, to full on...the Violin "desk" is only on/off. I think that's what I heard when I tried it last.


----------

